# Am I eligible for P.R



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

My story goes this way. I joined my sister on relatives permit ( i was minor then, and had no one to take care of me in my country of residence) in may 2008. I was issued relatives permit for two years . But as my studies was still on i stayed in S.A for roughly 3 months in that two years ( 2 visits 1.5 month each). Then in 2010 i got extension for two more years that was upto 2012 . During this two years i stayed here only for 40 days (one visit). Then i was unable to visit S.A in 2012 coz of my final exams and project work. In due course my permit expired. I applied for visitors visa from my country of residence, i was granted the same after some tough questions in interview. After i arrived here i applied for renewal of my expired permit , and after paying some amount as fine it was renewed.

Now i am staying here continuosly from past year. It has already been 5 years since i was issued relatives permit for first time.

So my question is am i eligible to apply for P.R. Or do i need to stay here for continuous 5 years to be eligible for P.R?

Any help would b highly appreciated


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Is your sister a permanent resident or citizen of South Africa?


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

She is citizen of S.A


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Basically, one can only qualify for PR on the basis of a father, mother or son or child. Not a sibling.

So, if your sister is a citizen or has PR, then you cannot benefit from it, however her parents (I assume they are also your parents) can receive PR, and then you could receive it through them.

Unfortunately you don't qualify for PR now as Home Affairs only take into consideration 5 years of a residency permit, if it is a next of kin or work permit. Not a sibling relatives permit.

Only if you get a work permit, will you eventually qualify for a permanent residency permit. (Or one of your parents will need to be PR holders.)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks 
Adding more to the above info. I dont have father and my mom is also holding relatives permit . So is it possible that once my mom gets p.r ,can I can apply immediatly f or p.r on the basis that my mother is p.r of S.A and I was holding relatives permit (on sister) for 5 years.
Or do I have to change my relatives permit to stay with sister and then have to wait for 5 years more to be eligible for p.r


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

1. Your mom apply for PR immediately since her daughter is a citizen.
2. Only once your mother receives PR, then only can you apply.
3. Both 1. and 2. have nothing to do with your current permit. You cannot get PR based on 5 years of the relative's permit you now have.

Stay on your current permit while you wait. For your mother to get PR will take a long time. Then also for you, too.

Home Affairs is slow...


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

In short as soon as my mom gets p.r , I can apply for p.r immideatly. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, but remember, this can take years.


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot sir. One last query . What all documents are needed for my mother to apply for P.R


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what all docs are required to apply for p.r for person holding p.r


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It depends on the exact situation, also sometimes it depends what you lodged before.

Have you Googled it yet?

Department of Home Affairs - Permanent Residency (Immigration)


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

*@Sir Legalman ,Please check 27 (g) section of both the forms*

I tried googling out the form for p.r . 
I came across two different copies for the same form. In one of this form it is mentioned that u need to attach "confirmation that the citizen (in my case my sister) himself/ herself has not obtained citizenship under section 27 (g) "
( please check last point of last section of the attached pdf file).

So according to my understanding if my mother obtain p.r on basis of relationship with my sister, I become ineligible to apply for p.r on basis of relation as son , coz my mother would be obtaining pr based on same section 27 (g) of the act.

Please help me with it.


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Here is the form ..


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Please check above form and clear my doubts .  
Waiting for your reply sir.


----------

